# your thoughts



## saint (Mar 26, 2007)

im just starting my african cichlid tank, at the moment there is a bristle nose catfish in with them, it will be coming out soon cos i dont think it will be able to handle th ph levels that i have them cichlids at. would i be best off investing in a pleco or does anyone have any suggestions to a nice cat fish that would go with my new fish


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Synodontis catfish. Plecs will not handle high pH quite well whereas synos can. Synodontis eupterus, Synodontis petricola and Synodontis multipunctatus are great choices.


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

I have synodontis' in my cichlid tanks. I also have dwarf giraffe cats since I'm somewhat anal about keeping the African tanks African. There are many syondotis' from which to choose. You have many options and price ranges. Some of my favorites are Syn. eupterus, Syn. angelicus, syn. pleurops, Syn. nigriventis, Syn. multipunctatus, Syn. nigrolineatus to name just a few. Keep us informed on what you decide. Good luck.


----------



## saint (Mar 26, 2007)

i already have 3 synodontis euruptus in another tank. so im hoping to find something else just as nice.


----------



## saint (Mar 26, 2007)

i was at my local fish shop today and inquired what would be best in my tank... straight away they tried to sell me a pleco....
i had a bit of a look at a few different shops for some new synodontis but all i could find was the euruptus one.. and i already have some so theres no point in gettin more, anyway my point was that every place i asked about a catfish for my africans they have all said plecs are good... whats goin on in this world, lol


----------



## The-Wolf (Mar 15, 2007)

if you're doing a malawi tank why not got for the syno
that is found in lake malawi 

_Synodontis njassae_ Malawi squeaker


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Saint, is there a way ordering online? You might be able to get what you want.


----------



## saint (Mar 26, 2007)

i dont know of any places around here that i can order online from. if anyone knows any from australia it would be greatlly appreciated


----------

